# abc survey



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

take it, it is quick! it is about gun control

http://abcnews.go.com/US/story?id=3045900&page=1


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

done, the current vote tally is.

98,000 no
27,000 yes
2,000 unsure


----------

